# John Deere 832 part numbers?



## dieseljunky

I have a new to me but older John Deere 832 snowblower. I need to find some part numbers for a few things, I have had no luck searching online thus far. I need an auger/impeller belt and a V-belt, shear pins, and the retaining c-clips/snap rings for the axles. If anyone has part numbers for these items that would be extremely useful. I cannot take the old belts in as they are both shredded, so even belt lengths would work or aftermarket part numbers. Also for the retaining c-clips I could go with just the width and diameter of the axle slot to source out new ones. I do not have the equipment at this time to support and remove the axles to figure such out, so if someone has already got this information that would be much appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## JLawrence08648

3 companies built John Deere snowblowers depending on the year, John Deere up to 1991 built them, then Murray and Ariens. You need to post model, serial number, and a pic of the housing from the side, machine also.

Did you do a search? The manual, parts list, and service manual are the same for my John Deere built 1032 as it is for the 8xx. I don't think you have a John Deere built because they put the 10hp on the 32" and the 8hp on the 28.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## jtclays

If it is a JD built machine like this:








JD did make an 832, you can look up all the JD parts numbers here.
John Deere - Parts Catalog
I think all the JD built snowblowers had 1/2" x 36" belts, both drive and auger.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

An 8HP 32 inch machine?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to SBF dieseljunky

GoBlowSnow, Ariens was doing the same thing back then with their 32's I have two and they both could use a 10+ hp upgrade. Or a nice little 6 to 10 hp *diesel* :wub:


----------



## George Passmore

GoBlowSnow said:


> An 8HP 32 inch machine?


I really acquired a 32" 832 purchased December 1975 and the manual says it has an 8hp Tecumseh.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Welcome to SBF George










.


----------



## George Passmore

jtclays said:


> If it is a JD built machine like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JD did make an 832, you can look up all the JD parts numbers here.
> John Deere - Parts Catalog
> I think all the JD built snowblowers had 1/2" x 36" belts, both drive and auger.


I have one like this, 1975 832, came with the home we just bought. Gentleman who passed away a couple years ago bought it new. All I had to do was replace the fuel tank. I think it needs a new auger belt. That's what brought me to this forum. Hello everyone.


----------



## George Passmore

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to SBF George
> View attachment 176212
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hello and thank you for the warm welcome.


----------



## farmer52

Go to JDParts

You need 2 of M82612 $24.32ea. PM shows same belt for all these machines:
1032, 526, 726, 732, 826 and 832 Snow Blowers - PC1250

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc...U9OLDIxNTI6I0NBVEFMT0csNTk3NTg6RVFVSVBNRU5UXQ


----------

